# Wow Just Ordered 30rls Sydney



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We are Jim and Esther from southern IL. We are going to sell our 17' Casita which we have enjoyed and taken to the Rockies several times and to the FL Keys just this past March. We were tent campers when our son was little (he's a big guy with a family of his own now). I'm retired Navy and we love to travel (does the Outback convert into a boat?


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Jim and Esther!

Congrats on the new Outback. Ask and post often. You'll find answers to pretty much anything here!

C-Mac


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome! action We are glad that you found us, too. You'll love your Outback and you'll love this site!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome. No boat...but you can always mod it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is Outbackers.com not ChittyChittyBangBang.com...no boats here.









Kidding of course!! Welcome to the site...glad you found us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome JimBo99 to the Outback Family
And congrats on ordering the 30RLS
Post often









Don action


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to outbackers. action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard, JimBo99! You have invested in a beautiful Outback! It will have a tad more room than that Casita! Enjoy! action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Great TT you've chosen. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Permission to come aboard and join the fun....Granted









Welcome action

John


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations on the 30RLS. You will love it. Also, welcome aboard. action


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, glad you found us. Congrats on the new 30RLS, I am sure your going to enjoy it.

Rob


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Jim and Esther!! WOOHOO! Another 30RLS owner! I think you will thoroughly enjoy it! Just last weekend, the hubby and I were sitting on a beautiful lake lot in Crossville, TN sitting in our chairs looking out the window over the lake and through the woods. It really doesn't get much better than that!














(THEN...all of a sudden...all 6 grandkids came back from the playground at one time!!










































(Oh well, the serenity lasted for 15 minutes or so!)







But we won't always have the grandkids with us which is why we chose the 30RLS. I am excited for you. Hope we get to meet you sometime! Have fun! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

JimBo and DW,

Welcome to Otbackers!

Where in Illinois do you reside? I grew up there (just north of Decatur in a little town named Forsyth) and spent the first 20 years of my life there.

Enjoy your new Outback.









Mark


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on the 30RLS!!!























Hope you love it as much as we love ours!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Sir. You're gonna love your new Quarters and travelling to new ports o'call in your Land Yacht.

Soooo - you see - no nautical conversions - but more than enough reference, eh?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

JimBo99.

action Welcome to the site and Congratulations on your new 30RLS Sydney. sunny I know you will just love that one.







Post often, and let us know when it comes in.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

action action














Welcome Jim and Esther!!!! action action
















If your experience is anything like the majority on the web site, you will LOVE you new Outback!!

Post often, ask guestions. Lots of experience here to help!

I know....they helped me!!

Dan


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome jim and esther* action 







*congrats on the new 30rls*









darrel


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome Esther + Jim action action 
I hope you will love your 30rls as much as we do.








One of the best "Fringe Benefits" of the 30rls is this AWESOME site!!!


----------

